# Members in NC



## forrestp38829 (Apr 5, 2008)

I am moving to Goldsboro NC in about a month. I was just wondering if there were any members in the NC area. Durham, Raleigh, even East tn.

Thanks,

Forrest


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

You've got me! I'm in the Chapel Hill/Durham area, and I know I'm not the only one.  Feel free to stop by anytime! 

Best,
Ash


----------



## forrestp38829 (Apr 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> You've got me! I'm in the Chapel Hill/Durham area, and I know I'm not the only one.  Feel free to stop by anytime!
> 
> Best,
> Ash



Thanks so much for the reply. Any info on trade shows is greatly appreciated. I will be there by may.


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi , I was just posting about a possible meeting in the Raliegh area in May .. Here is a link to the thread and here is another link to a group I am trying to get going in the Va/Nc area.. I am hoping to have decent sized meeting 2-3 times a year in different parts of the area... 


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/va-froggers.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/southeast/38261-va-nc-froggers-meeting.html#post340897


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

youve got me in raleigh


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Jacksonville/Camp Lejeune area


----------

